# eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

					Private Verkäufer können dieses Wochenende bei eBay Artikel ohne Angebotsgebühr einstellen. Was es dabei zu beachten gibt, verraten wir Ihnen in dieser Meldung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*


----------



## The-GeForce (13. April 2013)

*AW: eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Ebay hat in den letzten Jahren alles getan, um es dem privaten Anbieter schwerer zu machen, bei Ebay zu verkaufen. Dazu zählt die sehr starke Integration von Paypal, aber vor allem die drastische Anhebung der Gebühren. Auf PCGH eine News vorzufinden, die nur für Ebay wirbt, empfinde ich daher als höchst bedauerlich. Gab es kein anderes Unternehmen, dass hier Werbung bezahlen kann?
Die guten, alten Zeiten, in denen man auf Ebay noch etwas zu Geld machen konnte oder die Chance auf ein Schnäppchen sind endgültig vorbei. Inzwischen darf man mit Paypal gut 10% Gebühren blechen. Da fragt man sich vor allem bei kleinen Artikeln langsam wirklich, ob sich der Aufwand überhaupt noch lohnt.

Ich hoffe, dass Ebay bald seine Transformationen zur "Power-Seller"-Plattform abgeschlossen hat, noch mehr Kunden wegrennen und das ganze Unternehmen gepflegt an die Wand fährt. Bei vielen der hoch gelobten Power-Seller würde ich freiwillig nicht bestellen. Ein Händler, mit Sitz in Hong Kong, gab auch schon mal meine Daten ungefragt weiter. Eine Spamwelle war die Folge die nur durch Löschen des Emailaccounts beendet werden konnte. Natürlich war in der gesamten Auktion nicht ersichtlich, dass der Artikel auf Hong Kong kam. Versandadresse war nämlich mit Deutschland hinterlegt. Aber auch mit deutschen Power Sellern hatte ich schon mehr als einmal große Probleme. Vor allem wenn es um Garantiefälle geht, sind manche Händler meist überfordert oder schlicht nicht interessiert.

Für mich ist Ebay nur noch ein Unternehmen, dass seine Wurzeln aufgegeben hat und auf verlorenem Posten steht.


----------



## the.hai (13. April 2013)

*AW: eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Das schöne ist auch, dass der Support bei Betrug ohne PayPal gegen null geht. Aber wenn einer seine Gebühren nicht zahlt, dann wird Ebay bestimmt schnell pampig.

Nene, das Unternehmen hat keinen meiner Euros verdient.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Schön für Ebay, ich bleibe dem Trümmerschuppen fern


----------



## horst--one (14. April 2013)

*AW: eBay-Auktionen ohne Angebotsgebühr + HDMI-Kabel für 1,60 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Auf PCGH eine News vorzufinden, die nur für Ebay wirbt, empfinde ich daher als höchst bedauerlich.



Word!  

Was bei Paypal so abgeht ....


----------

